# LED Projector question



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well there's a difference in them the china ones have a londer audi style led strip.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I know thats the only noticeable difference (and the fact tha the China ones has an LED turn signal)...so you would agree that aesthetically speaking not much different and def. not for the price difference.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks very ricey to me. I would prefer you go the retrofit route and have a more stock look. :2cents:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

My 2 cents would be to spend about $100 on stock headlights then spend about $350 on a retrofit kit and do a single projector.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

RoadRage said:


> I came across a non-SPYDER version of the projectors and wanted to know if this is an updated style to the Spyder lights? I saw that 3 people had ordered the lights this month and wanted to know if any members had purchased them? What do you guys think in comparison to the a new revision they are selling on aliexpress? The **** aliexpress lights are close to $600 and are more than likely not plug and play and do not want to go thru the expense of getting them hard-wired like I did with the tails.
> 
> The first pic is the ebay us version. $300 shipped
> 
> ...


Mostly all aftermarket projector kits are plug and play. U only get into hard wiring when u start retrofitting halo projectors with HID lights. Plus if u retrofit projectors in your original housing u have to run regular halogen bulbs because if u put HID's in your original housing its ILLEGAL! Your better off buying the kit. The first pic u posted looks similar to my kit. Here's some pics of my Eagle Eye kit.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

By the way my kit is originally priced at $538 but I bought it off Ebay for $458


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

I like these projectors but the only thing I hate about them are the Halos! And for your question - it depends the kind of look you're going for. Want to go for an Audi look, then the bottom one is for you. The $600 could be an 'updated' projectors but I don't think so.


----------



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

For CHEVROLET Cruze LED Head Lamp Angel Eyes 2009 to 2011 V8 Type-in Lights & Indicators from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com

Just bought these. they are not Plug and Play, and need a little rewiring from a tech, but you gotta pay to play! LOL.. I just love these ever since i saw them. I will get them up and working in the next month or so. I got them for $550 shipped. Just talk to the guy on chat to get a better price. It says for 2011, but they all fit all the way up to 2013+. I will get them tinted as well since i have a Black LTZ. they will go very well with my tailights. 
CG® - Smoke LED Tail Lights - 2012 Chevy Cruze CG LED Tail Lights - CG 03-CZ11TLEDSM

These are Plug and Play, but once i got them the connector had an issue so i fixed it myself. Works like a charm. Pictures do not do them justice. Sexy as ****!!

I will post pics up as soon as i get them, and instructions on how i will rewire/fix them to work.


----------

